# Has anyone used DMSO for pain treatment as a topical?



## RosterMan (Dec 27, 2022)

Has anyone used this ? It is called natures Asprin.
*Dimethyl sulfoxide* (*DMSO*) is an organosulfur compound with the formula (CH3)2SO. This colorless liquid is the sulfoxide most widely used commercially. It is an important polar aprotic solvent that dissolves both polar and nonpolar compounds and is miscible in a wide range of organic solvents as well as water. It has a relatively high boiling point. DMSO has the unusual property that many individuals perceive a garlic-like taste in the mouth after DMSO makes contact with their skin.[5]


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 27, 2022)

It makes a great delivery agent for ibuprofen. I don't taste garlic, more like paint thinner. And it makes my eyes burn - a LOT. I used it once to reduce swelling in a torn shoulder cuff. Never again... It worked better than swallowing ibuprofen, but not worth the side effects IMO. 

If you just want improved anti inflammatory, try Voltaren. It's OTC in Europe, but not in the US. But a doc will usually write a script for it if you ask. Puts most NSAIDS to shame.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It makes a great delivery agent for ibuprofen. I don't taste garlic, more like paint thinner. And it makes my eyes burn - a LOT. I used it once to reduce swelling in a torn shoulder cuff. Never again... It worked better than swallowing ibuprofen, but not worth the side effects IMO.
> 
> If you just want improved anti inflammatory, try Voltaren. It's OTC in Europe, but not in the US. But a doc will usually write a script for it if you ask. Puts most NSAIDS to shame.


I have Voltaren it was approved for OTC use about a yr ago
You can buy in CVS or Walgreens Thanks
I wanted to get away from it, also interested in topical apps only.
Thks


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have Voltaren it was approved for OTC use about a yr ago
> You can buy in CVS or Walgreens Thanks
> I wanted to get away from it, also interested in topical apps only.
> Thks


OTC pills? I haven't seen those yet.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2022)

we use it occasionally and wear latex gloves when applying it….we mix it with full spectrum cannabis oil , gf swears by it , me not so much


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

CrashMagnet said:


> OTC pills? I haven't seen those yet.


No the pain rub


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

CrashMagnet said:


> OTC pills? I haven't seen those yet.


Crash anti inflammatory, try Voltaren can now be bought over the counter in the States
Amazon sells it now


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Crash anti inflammatory, try Voltaren can now be bought over the counter in the States
> Amazon sells it now


My wife tried the gel on an injured knee and didn't think it helped the pain. The swelling might have been reduced, but with ice and compression it's hard to say for sure. I think the gel was approved for non prescription in 2020, but as far as I can tell the pills still require a prescription. I'm going to ask the next time I stop at a drug store just in case it's hidden behind the counter like pseudo ephedrine.

I've been getting the pills from a pharmacy in Romania. I'm sure my doc would give me a prescription if I asked, but it's easier to order them than get an appointment.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

CrashMagnet said:


> My wife tried the gel on an injured knee and didn't think it helped the pain. The swelling might have been reduced, but with ice and compression it's hard to say for sure. I think the gel was approved for non prescription in 2020, but as far as I can tell the pills still require a prescription. I'm going to ask the next time I stop at a drug store just in case it's hidden behind the counter like pseudo ephedrine.
> 
> I've been getting the pills from a pharmacy in Romania. I'm sure my doc would give me a prescription if I asked, but it's easier to order them than get an appointment.


I was talking getting the gel only
Never took or knew about OTC pills.
Yrs ago I need a scrip for the gel


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

Crash ever get NSAIDS from the doctor for swelling and inflammation

Non-Steroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs (NSAIDs)​


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 3, 2023)

DMSO used to be part of the Company's hit kit. They'd mix it with nicotine, smear a little on your steering wheel/put it in a cup that accidently got dumped on you at a bar/ball game. Bye, bye.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> DMSO used to be part of the Company's hit kit. They'd mix it with nicotine, smear a little on your steering wheel/put it in a cup that accidently got dumped on you at a bar/ball game. Bye, bye.


Yep But that is refined down to it's purest form Hard for the average Joe to do
Not an electrician


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Crash ever get NSAIDS from the doctor for swelling and inflammation
> 
> Non-Steroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs (NSAIDs)​


They like to prescribe Ibuprofen 800mg which is essentially 4 OTC pills, but paid for by insurance. I learned about Voltaren from my doc when 800mg ibuprofen did nothing for knee swelling after a "routine" procedure. After 6 days he switched me to Voltaren and the swelling was gone the next day.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

CrashMagnet said:


> They like to prescribe Ibuprofen 800mg which is essentpially 4 OTC pills, but paid for by insurance. I learned about Voltaren from my doc when 800mg ibuprofen did nothing for knee swelling after a "routine" procedure. After 6 days he switched me to Voltaren and the swelling was gone the next day.


I have used Naproxen worked very well for me


----------

